# amd fx6100 vs amd phenom II 1090T



## cgowthamkumar (Apr 23, 2012)

hey guys I am going to buy new pc ,so i want a suggestion

plz confirm whether fx6100 is good or 1090t is good

I am mainly using this for gaming purpose only,some times for programming

I am  not going to upgrade it for another 3 years so the system should be future proof

also suggest good motherboard for this cpu's


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 23, 2012)

AMD Phenom II 970 - 7650
Gigabyte MGA-970A-UD3 - 6600

Phenoms perform better than FX series.


----------



## cgowthamkumar (Apr 23, 2012)

there's been rumors saying that amd phenom series will completely disappear from market after their next launch......  

can 4 core processor(970) outperform six core one (1090t)


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 23, 2012)

For gaming process six cores aren't needed. Higher clock speeds matter here. And about the disappearing thing, its no rumor. AMD has stopped shipping the Phenoms, they'll vanish from the market in a couple of months.


----------



## huntu123 (Apr 23, 2012)

cgowthamkumar said:


> can 4 core processor(970) outperform six core one (1090t)



in multitasking no but in gaming yes, provided you overclock your quad core which should not be difficult compared to a hexa core....on default volltage you should be able to achieve around 3.6-3.8ghz with the stock cooler


----------



## cgowthamkumar (Apr 23, 2012)

k. any other motherboards?

cheaper and efficient.


----------



## topgear (Apr 24, 2012)

^^ by cheap you mean how much ??

you can get any of these :
GIGABYTE GA-880GM-USB3 @ 4.8k
Asus M5A88-M @ 5.1k
Biostar A880GU3  @ 3.7k ( no support for BD cpus ).


----------



## cgowthamkumar (Apr 24, 2012)

any good 890 chipset motherboards for gaming purpose only....

I think 890 are good for gaming....are they rally are good ......???


----------



## Cilus (Apr 24, 2012)

890GX and FX are of older generation and they are good for gaming only if you're going for Multi-GPU setup as they provide more number of PCI-E lanes. 890GX can provide 8X-8X PCI-E 2.0 speed whereas 890FX can provide X16-X16 PCI-E 2.0 speed.

My suggestion is go for Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3 motherboard @ 6.6K. This motherboard offers 8+2 Phase VRM (Voltage Regulation Module) which is very good for overclocking. It also has two PCI-E X16 slots runnit @ X16-X4 speed which can be used for CF.


----------



## dibya_kol (Apr 24, 2012)

if u were buying new rig for gamming then go for sandy bridge. Yes those cpus r good for gamming but SB will be best choice. If ur budget is limited then go for amd.


----------

